
Sam Altman in London: Startup School, AI and Future Tech - samknight
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=nLMZothlRNM
======
samknight
Sam gave a great talk in London yesterday, with AI and Startup School
rightfully getting lots of attention.

I came along with 8 London based founders who are doing Startup School
together when it begins on April 5th. Right now there are 28 of us signed up
to do Startup School London (two new additions last night at the event!),
looking to do the course together and recreate as much of the YC experience as
possible. We have weekly dinners lined up with some brilliant speakers and a
London business school is kindly offering its space for us to work together
during the ten weeks. We're also looking at plans for a London demo day at the
culmination of the course.

So if you're a founder near London who wants to do the course with us, please
post a message here or email me at:

sam.comhouse@gmail.com

We'd also love to have YC alumni come along to some dinners and share valuable
insight with our collection of founders. Even if you can only spare 30mins,
any alumni assistantance would be amazing. We're a friendly bunch who are
passionate about building things.

